# Scoops



## Vern Tator

A week ago we had a demo by John Hampton from Raymond WA at the monthly Seattle AAW meeting. He did a great demo on making scoops. I had to try it out myself , and these are my attempts. Like all turning the first few are learning experiences. The short handled one was first and has a 3" diameter ball as the scoop, and a scoop thickness of 1/8".
[attachment=12388]
The longer one has a 2 3/8" ball and a scoop thickness of 3/32".
[attachment=12389]
A fun project, getting the ball for the scoop round is the hardest part. I may make some as Christmas presents. All I need to do is figure out the correct dimensions to make one as a coffee scoop.


----------



## Vern Tator

burlguy72 said:


> Cool Vern, nice lookinng work,... I think Im gonna go have some Ice Cream now.. Cory..


----------



## Kevin

Vern that's way cool. How about a short tutorial? I want to make some also. 

:irishjig:


----------



## Vern Tator

Kevin said:


> Vern that's way cool. How about a short tutorial? I want to make some also.
> 
> :irishjig:


I'll try to get to that later today.


----------



## DKMD

Cool! I just made about 60 or 70 of the Raffan style scoops from different woods to fill a decorative glass doodad for my wife... It's counter decor for the kitchen. They are fun!

I think this is a link to a tutorial... Can't get it to open on my phone out in the boonies!

http://norcalwoodturners.org/YouthTraining/scoopraffan.pdf


----------



## Vern Tator

DKMD said:


> Cool! I just made about 60 or 70 of the Raffan style scoops from different woods to fill a decorative glass doodad for my wife... It's counter decor for the kitchen. They are fun!
> 
> I think this is a link to a tutorial... Can't get it to open on my phone out in the boonies!
> 
> http://norcalwoodturners.org/YouthTraining/scoopraffan.pdf


Yup that is the one that Richard does.


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> Cool! I just made about 60 or 70 of the Raffan style scoops from different woods to fill a decorative glass doodad for my wife... It's counter decor for the kitchen. They are fun!
> 
> I think this is a link to a tutorial... Can't get it to open on my phone out in the boonies!
> 
> http://norcalwoodturners.org/YouthTraining/scoopraffan.pdf



Pics ???:i_dunno:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Vern- those are extremely well executed. Very nice !
Scott


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! I just made about 60 or 70 of the Raffan style scoops from different woods to fill a decorative glass doodad for my wife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics ???:i_dunno:
Click to expand...


 He can't produce pics because he didn't actually make them.


----------



## BarbS

Really sweet little scoops! Nice work.


----------



## dean jordan

Great job Vern. How do you like that handle spinning out there as a blur?


----------



## Vern Tator

dean jordan said:


> Great job Vern. How do you like that handle spinning out there as a blur?


That just adds to the excitement of the piece. There is a pretty high penalty for forgetting that it is there.


----------



## Vern Tator

I think I may have made an error. The items that David may or may not have made,(there are no pictures) are scoops. What I made are probably more accurately called ladles.


----------



## DKMD

Scoop, ladle... Tomato, tomato....(that doesn't work in type, does it?):sarcastic

Whatever you call them, they're cool!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Scoop, ladle... Tomato, tomato....(that doesn't work in type, does it?):sarcastic
> 
> Whatever you call them, they're cool!



Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## Vern Tator

So the scoop starts out between centers. The handle and outside of the scoop are turned , making it look like a baby rattle. Sand all surfaces to finish at this time. The round scoop is fairly important to the next step. The ball is then glued into a turned block with hotmelt glue. 
[attachment=12455]
At this time you can decide on the amount of pitch in the handle. The more pitch, the smaller the hole will be. After the glue in, and before turning on the lathe, position the tool rest so it does not interfere with the swinging handle. ROTATE BY HAND If all is clear start the lathe at a slow speed. NEVER ALLOW OUR HAND TO GO PAST THE TOOLREST. Using a drill chuck in the tailstock, bore a hole in the ball stopping a bit short of the wall thickness. Hollow the ball. Sand the interior of the ball. To release the hot melt, spray with a bit of Denatured alcohol. Touch up the sanding and apply finish. I have a drawing the shows how I approach turning a ball, but it is in a pdf and I don't know how to post that here. So, Kevin now is where you make the big money. HELP!!!


----------



## Kevin

Vern thanks for the tutorial. I never would've guessed it would be hollowed in that way.  




Vern Tator said:


> ... I have a drawing the shows how I approach turning a ball, but it is in a pdf and I don't know how to post that here. So, Kevin now is where you make the big money. HELP!!!



As far as I know the two ways are to host the file somewhere, or attach it in an email you send to anyone who requests it. I'm sure Lee can load the file to our server and members can download it from there. Thanks for showing us how this is done.


----------



## Vern Tator

Kevin said:


> Vern thanks for the tutorial. I never would've guessed it would be hollowed in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern Tator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have a drawing the shows how I approach turning a ball, but it is in a pdf and I don't know how to post that here. So, Kevin now is where you make the big money. HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the two ways are to host the file somewhere, or attach it in an email you send to anyone who requests it. I'm sure Lee can load the file to our server and members can download it from there. Thanks for showing us how this is done.
Click to expand...

So if anyone is interested in how I layout a ball, send me an email and I will send you a drawing of how I lay it out. In fact later this morning, I will start another scoop and then I can show it in pictures.


----------



## Vern Tator

Okay, here is the rest of the information. Remember this info is me translating John Hampton, I didn't invent this. This picture shows the geometry for the layout of the sphere.
[attachment=12520] 
First you turn a cylinder and layout the ball, the same diameter as the cylinder, leaving about 1/2" at the end.
[attachment=12512]
Mark the center (marked in pencil in the picture) of the future sphere at what will become the equator. Devide each half in half and mark, marks make up the Red Line cut. Blue lines in this picture. 
[attachment=12513]
Mark halves again and these marks make up the Green line plane. Blue lines this picture.
[attachment=12514]
Cut the red line first, this is a 45 degree cut and check with a caliper. Cut the green lines next. A ball is taking shape.
[attachment=12515]
Keep laying out halves as needed and connecting.
[attachment=12516]
Save the equator, you need it to properly use that gauge to check for round.
[attachment=12517]
If your round gauge does not center on the equator your will not have a sphere.
[attachment=12518]
Finish cutting as required, sanding both the ball and handle.
[attachment=12519]
Glue into the coved wooden chuck and hollow as above.


----------



## duncsuss

Thanks Vern -- that's a great help to get me started on one of these. (I understand it's John Hampton's method, but he didn't post the pix here so you get the credit )


----------



## cabomhn

Wow I missed this until now but this is a great little mini tutorial. It would be really cool to learn to make these in volumes to make like a measuring set! That may be something for a christmas gift for my mom. But thanks for showing us your method!


----------

